# Water VS Alcohol



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

It has been scientifically proven that if we drink one 
litre of water each day, at the end of the year we 
would have absorbed more than one kilo of Escherichia 
Coli Bacteria found in water that contains feaces. 

In other words, we are consuming one kilo of *faecal matter*. 
However, we do not run that risk when drinking rum, 
gin, whiskey, beer, wine or other liquors because 
alcohol has to go through a distillation process 
of boiling, filtering and fermentation. 

It is my duty to communicate to all of you people who 
are drinking water, to stop doing so. It has been 
scientifically proven that it is unhealthy and bad for 
you. 

THEREFORE - It is better to drink alcohol and talk 
*faecal matter* than to drink water and be full of it !!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

W.C. Fields rationale for not drinking water

_*"Fish f*ck in it."*_

During the 1800's Alcohol consumption was deemed necessary:

"the period from the 1790s to the early 1830s was probably the heaviest drinking era in the nation's history." Mean absolute alcohol intake frose from 5.8 gallons in 1790 (people aged 15 or older) to 7.1 gallons per year in 1810; it held at that level, "with minor fluctuations", until "at least 1830." Samuel Dexter noted in 1814 that "the quantity of ardent spirits... surpasses belief." While he was the president of the Massachusetts Society for the Suppression of Intemperance, his data "closely approximate modern consumption estimates". By 1800, about half the absolute alcohol consumed was distilled liquor. It was well over half by 1810. In 1830, 4.3 gallons were hard liquor and 2.8 were beer, cider, or wine." (Drinking in America: A History- Mark Edward Lender & James Kirby Martin, pg.46)

Again, "Why? "The old notion that alcohol was necessary for health remained firmly fixed. It was common to down a glass of whiskey or other spirits before breakfast, "and so conducive to health was this nostrum esteemed," noted a journalist in 1830, "that no sex, and scarcely any age, were deemed exempt from its application." Instead of taking coffee or tea breaks, Americans customarily stopped every morning and afternoon for eleven o'clock ("eleveners") and four o'clock drams. At the appointed hours, laborers in fields, offices, and shops halted and picked up the jug. Even school children took their sip of whiskey, the morning and afternoon glasses being considered "absolutely indispensable to man and boy." (Drinking in America: A History- Mark Edward Lender & James Kirby Martin, pg.47)

"Most people thought that whiskey was as essential as bread." "

Ah, the olden times!

ATL


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

No wonder most people are full of SH!T ...they drink too much water!
Thanks for the scientific information! :r Of course I _never_ drink water just pure grain alcohol. :al


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thats it I am switching to straight scotch. No more water !


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> It is my duty to communicate to all of you people who
> are drinking water, to stop doing so.


YES SIR!!

On the same subject, I heard from a doc that our tap water in the Bay Area has a certain amount of asbestos in it. As of yet, there are no medical studies relating this to any outcomes. Sh*t and asbestos...


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Nothing bu congac from now on. Congac for breakfast,congac at workand congac for supper.Sounds good to me.


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey, beer is 90% water.....

Pure, clean water....


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

So does this mean when you are taking a shower, you are being sprayed with feces? Ponder that!

ATL


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

I also hate to tell you this one guys, but statistically, male sperm count is quite less than it was twenty or thirty years ago because of all the female hormones that are in the water supply due to increased usage of birth control pills...and this ain't no joke...


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Now I have an excuse to tell my wife why I need to drink alcohol instead of water.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Stoli! Stoli! Stoli! Stoli!


----------

